

Ask HN: What free tools or websites do you donate to? - cooperadymas

Wikipedia was asking for donations and it got me thinking. I use a lot of free tools and web apps that don't bombard me with advertising, yet I rarely donate. There isn't a lot of spare money right now for me to make donations, but I'm beginning to make a personal list of all these useful resources I utilize on a daily basis. Eventually I would like to be able to support them all in some small way.<p>(Obviously, there are charities and other organizations doing a lot of good in the world that could also use contributions. I prefer to keep these two groups entirely separate.)<p>I'm curious what tools other people find so incredibly useful that they donate to them?
======
levicampbell
I donate monthly to Ubuntu and the python software foundation.

------
jfoucher
I donated to adblock+ about a month ago

